# v-cube site



## unicube (Jan 20, 2009)

I really want to buy a v-7 but when ever i try to go there it says that the site is down!!!. Could all of you try to go there and to to purchase one???


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks like the site is fine to me.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 20, 2009)

Are you going to v-cubes.com? Any other variation of that (v-cube,vcube,vcubes) yields a valid website.


----------

